# Re. Want to refine or sell our gold ore



## Mohamoud Said (Dec 8, 2013)

FOOTSTEP had exported Columbite(Coltan) for a few years now to China, but Gold exploration is only for this year.
I want to know if there's any Refinary there can be recommended by users, as we are exploring 
Gold and found High grade Gold ore in Quartz-Muscovit Schists. 
We want to sell or get our gold Ore refined.
Quantity to be refined is from 20-100MT.

What can i expect it will cost to get our gold ore refined....?

Kind Regards,
Mohamoud Said


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 8, 2013)

I hate polls, especially on first posts.

Jim


----------



## rickbb (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm not even sure what the questions are asking.


----------



## Mohamoud Said (Dec 8, 2013)

rickbb said:


> I'm not even sure what the questions are asking.



Sorry Jim,

My question is: How expensive is it to get a refinary to refine Gold Ore in large scale...?


----------



## butcher (Dec 8, 2013)

The way the question is asked sounds like you are not just asking to have gold refined, it sounds like you do not even have the gold recovered.

Quantity to be refined is from 20-100MT.

I suggest you look in your area to sell or have your gold recovered or refined, if you are in a mining area you will find other miners in your area who Know what to do with the gold, learn from them how they mine, how they recover and sell their gold.

Just the way you ask this question, with what sounds to me like you know very little about mining makes me suspect a scam, people who have gold have no trouble finding someone to sell it to, and would have no trouble finding a refiner to refine it, that is if they even need to have it refined.

I doubt you will find anyone one here interested, unless you can show the gold and prove you are not here just to cheat people.

Basically you are wasting your time asking a question like that here.


----------



## Mohamoud Said (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi buthcer

'You are right, I really don’t have much knowledge when it comes to gold processing. That's why ask for help.
But this NOT SCAM and I am not trying to cheat anyone.

I have Rocks/Stones that contains Gold therefore ,I want to find out where I can get it refined.

If you doubt, I will send all pictures required.

If this site is wrong place to ask or seek help...I am sorry for asking.

Mohamoud Said


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 8, 2013)

Mohamoud, have you had the ore asseyed; what is the yield per ton?

Is it "free gold" ore or is it gold sulfide ore or some other type...?

There're some basic questions that you need to provide before anyone can help you with an answer.

Take care!
Phil


----------



## Mohamoud Said (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi Buthcer


Please find attached pictures of our Gold ore....

Hope that you now will give some advice if you have any.....


----------



## Mohamoud Said (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes, sulphide Ore up to 13,5 ppm


----------



## Mohamoud Said (Dec 8, 2013)

If i want to refine, is there any equipment that will do the wotk for me...? When it's sulphide ore..?
Were can I buy it...? 

I am not that comfortable with acid's.....


----------



## butcher (Dec 8, 2013)

Looks like pyrite, you may or may not have gold in it or even if you do it may not be easy to get the gold out of it, if there is free gold you can crush it and recover the gold by gravity separation, if there is gold in it locked up chemically it will be harder to get, and as Philddreamer say's you need an assay to see if it was worth going further, if it was you should look for someone who could concentrate values (sulfide froth floatation is one method), then the ore would need roasted before determining a process to recover the gold from the concentrates...

First You need an assay.
This will give you something you can to use to begin to discuss recovery, if the ore is worth it, also if you can find someone in your area who is setup to recover gold from the type of ore you have, the process would be extensive and not easy, even if it did contain much gold, the process can also produce a lot of toxic waste and pollution if not done right, that is the reason most of this kind of material would be shipped to some other country like china, if your assay looks good that may be who you will have to deal with, but once you get an assay you will have something to work with and have a better Idea of what you have.

You would need to take sample carefully for the assay, sampling the whole ore body you plan to mine, not just a good looking spot or rock, the samples should be representative of all of the ore you plan to mine, a mixed sample of ore from the good spots in the mine as well as the bad spots.
you would not want to start mining based on one good looking rock, come to find out that most of the rock you were digging and shipping was worthless, and then you were stuck with investment in the mining and equipment and no one to sell your rock to.

Hiring a mining consultant to advise you may be worth it, if you do find your ore worth mining.

I am just a backyard refiner so I really cannot help you that much, if you plan on mining on a professional scale, you will need to get advice from a professional in the field of mining.

I hope you understand we get a lot of people coming here trying to scam people even with worthless ore or trying to pass off pyrite as real gold.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 8, 2013)

Looks like pyrite (fool's gold) to me also. Until you get an assay on it, you'll never know whether it contains gold or not. All that glitters isn't gold.

I agree with jimdoc about the polls. About 99% of the time, they're meaningless, just like yours.

I moved this thread to the mining section, where it belongs.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 9, 2013)

Mohamoud Said said:


> Yes, sulphide Ore up to 13,5 ppm


What is the other 999986,5 ppm? Copper, iron, lead, zinc.... ?
As a sulphide ore maybe the best way to recover the gold is to smelt to recover the other metals and getting the gold as a byproduct.

You haven't told us where in the world you are located either. Something gives me a hint you are not located in north America or Europe. A local smelter of sulphide ore would be the best alternative to keep down the transport costs.
The amount you have isn't large either, 20-100 tons is nothing to talk about in modern mining and if you find a local smelter they would probably buy the ore based on the assay. It's too small to run as a separate lot.

Are there any bad elements in the ore? As, Hg, Cd content usually brings down the price of the ore.

An alternative would be cyanide leaching process, but that has quite a lot of dangers connected to it so if you go that route, you better hire an expert to set up that process.

Disclaimer : I'm not actively working with ores, but I have visited a number of mines in the area where I live and know how they process the ore. There are two gold mines, one using gravimetric and flotation and the second one is using cyanide leaching of sulphide ore with a lot of arsenopyrite in it.

Göran


----------

